# Clunking Noise



## jkon (Mar 30, 2006)

Purchased new 2013 Frontier SV and now with 69k miles. Every now and then while driving I here a clunking noise when I let off the gas pedal. The clunk seems to be coming from the drive shaft maybe or rear end? It doesn't always do it but I do notice it more when say going up an incline and then letting off the gas. Despite this, the truck runs and drives good. Any ideas? Concerns? Thanks all.


----------



## jkon (Mar 30, 2006)

Along with the clunk noise I also get a medium pitched whine that sounds like it is coming from the rear end while driving on the highway. The whine varies in sync as I vary the speed of the truck with the gas pedal. Hope the rear end isn't going.


----------



## BRubble (Jun 22, 2014)

Have you checked the oil level in the Rear Axle? Have you ever checked the Air Vent to make sure it is Free Flowing?


----------



## jkon (Mar 30, 2006)

BRubble...that's exactly what I am afraid of. Last month had the truck to the dealer to fix a leak at rear differential gasket/seal. Dealer said the differential seal let go because my axle air vent failed. They replaced the air vent, changed the rear end fluid and resealed the cover. Hope it didn't cause any further damage because I read on forums that rear axle bearings, seals, etc. could be damaged from pressure and heat build-up due to a air vent failure.


----------



## BRubble (Jun 22, 2014)

jkon said:


> BRubble...that's exactly what I am afraid of. Last month had the truck to the dealer to fix a leak at rear differential gasket/seal. Dealer said the differential seal let go because my axle air vent failed. They replaced the air vent, changed the rear end fluid and resealed the cover. Hope it didn't cause any further damage because I read on forums that rear axle bearings, seals, etc. could be damaged from pressure and heat build-up due to a air vent failure.


You need to ask them how low the axle oil was, or if it was dry. Sound's like it got too low for proper lubrication.

The Axle vent needs to be checked on a regular basis. For the reason's that you mentioned above. If the Air Vent Clog's up,, then Too much pressure builds up in the Axle Houseing, and force's seal's to start leaking. How often depend's on the type of Road's or Material that the Truck has to traverse. Mudd, Muddy Water, Dirt or Gravel Road's, etc, can cause a buildup of material around the vent,, and stop it up; as well as Dirt Dobber's can build their Mud Dwelling around it,,and stop it up. 

It's easy to remove, and clean with Diesel Fuel and compressed Air. I have a small air compressor in the garage, that I use to blow it out. Remember to clean around the Vent before removeing, so that trash won't fall down into the Axle Houseing.

I don't know why the Axle Vent isn't in the preventative Maintenance guideline's. It should be IMO.

I think that you should talk with the Service Manager and tell him/her about the noise,, and try to get this covered under warranty.

Good luck,


----------



## jkon (Mar 30, 2006)

I never even knew the axle vent even existed until the dealership told me that it had failed. And yes...no where can I find that periodic maintenance should be performed on it. The dealer told me that they always check it when one brings their vehicle in for service but I do a lot of normal maintenance myself like changing the oil, filters, etc. I would have definitely checked it if I knew about it. Can anyone tell me if performing periodic maintenance on the rear axle vent is included anywhere in the service manual or owner's manual? I looked and cannot find anything. Thanks.


----------



## BRubble (Jun 22, 2014)

I've looked and didn't find it, specifically. It does talk in generic's which might include the Axle Vent, but I don't remember it saying specifically.

I don't remember exactly how I came to start checking the axle vent on the '93 hardbody that I drove for 20 years. It may be from serviceing my Tractor that has several Vent's that need to be checked for Free Air Flow. I remember once checking the Front Axle Vent on the Tractor,, and it was stopped up. I was lucky that I found it in time to prevent the Seal's from leaking, because of too much pressure. At any rate, I've known to do it for a long time.

Sometime's we all have to learn the hard way, but IMO, Nissan should specifically include the Axle Air Vent in the Preventative Maintenance Guideline's. Nissan might have a Suggestion Line to include thing's like this in the Maintenance Schedule; If Nissan doesn't then IMO, they should, to help Owner's/Truck's with Long Term Durability. 

I try to do all the Routine Maintenance Myself, but when it's more than I want to tackle, then I take it to Nissan and let the Expert's do.

Regards,


----------



## jkon (Mar 30, 2006)

Well took the truck up to the dealer this past Friday. Not good news. They definitely heard the clunking noise and the medium pitched whine coming from the rear end. It's not the u-joints. They say it's my rear end gone bad. Said it shouldn't be happening with only 70k miles. Uhhh yaaa! I asked what a new rear end installed would be...2k$ Ugh... he said more than that. Anyway...the service director was not there. They said he will be in touch with me today Monday. They are going to try to see if Nissan will cover under warranty. Does anyone know how much $$ a new rear end installed would be? I'll tell you what...If Nissan doesn't cover this then this will definitely be the last Nissan vehicle or product that I will ever purchase.


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

More like 4K (well, for a Nismo). There are cheaper ways to go, but much more planning involved and possibly more hassel for a replacement. There is also a rebuild option depending on the issue, like ring & pinion or spider gears.

Z


----------



## jkon (Mar 30, 2006)

Just heard back from dealer. Nissan is going to cover it in full. I am delighted. Thanks.


----------



## BRubble (Jun 22, 2014)

jkon said:


> Just heard back from dealer. Nissan is going to cover it in full. I am delighted. Thanks.


JK,

That's Great.

I've got what seem's to be some Slack in the Drive Line, Somewhere, with my '13 SVV6. I first noticed the slack on the test drive, when makeing a UTurn, let off the gas, and then felt the slack when I pressed the gas pedal again. Test Drove it again, before signing,, and no sign of slack.

After truck is home,, often I feel slack, after stopping at a red light and when I give it the gas,, I feel the slack takeing up, and a jerk moveing again. It's like a delay type of jerk. I'm talking a fraction of a second, not much of a delay,, but enough to feel it.

I mentioned this on the 1st free service, but I better make an appointment with the Master Tech. to log in the symptom for future warranty, and evaluation.

I've had a Nissan Truck since 1993, and Nissan I have to say, has treated me fairly in the past. I remember on the '93, when I First got it,, the Radiator had a very small leak in it; that I couldn't see anything dripping or on the Garage Floor,, but the Coolant Reservoir kept needing more coolant. They replaced the radiator and that was the only problem that I recall haveing with that truck for 20 year's.

As you've found out, the major component's are very expensive, as well as some part's. So it's a good idea to keep a check on the Rear End for any type of leak, and the Air Vent, as the Rear End on my 2wd only hold's about 1 1/2 quart's. That's not much, so if leaking,, it won't take long to get too low to protect the moveing part's, lubrication wise.

Thank's for letting us know JK, and hope all will be good with your truck going forward.


----------

